# Der checker auf DMAX



## B_R_O_C_K_E (20. März 2012)

Ich wollts nur mal kurz zur sprache bringen, ob nur ich das so sehe aber warum kommen auf DMAX nur noch die checker folgen mit den drei neuen pfl**men?  ich find die furchtbar und will den alten checker zurück


----------



## Uziflator (20. März 2012)

Tja die haben das Konzept überbaord geworfen und Alexander Wesselsky musste gehen, und die 3 Pflaumen mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## Blutengel (20. März 2012)

Die 3 Pflaumen sind echt zum Erbrechen,...... Lina ging mir eh schon fast immer aufn Keks mir ihrem "schick" Gelaber, aber die 3 Tröhten sind echt der Hammer!

Ohne Alex ist das für mich nimmer der Checker!!! 

Nujaa, ich mag Alex eh mehr wegen seiner Musik


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (20. März 2012)

Stimm ich euch voll und ganz zu. Damit haben sie der sendung keinen gefallen getan. Die einschaltquoten vorher und jetzt würden mich interessieren


----------



## micsterni14 (20. März 2012)

B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Ich wollts nur mal kurz zur sprache bringen, ob nur ich das so sehe aber warum kommen auf DMAX nur noch die checker folgen mit den drei neuen pfl**men?  ich find die furchtbar und will den alten checker zurück




...lol..., warum wird "pflaumen" zensiert?

also ich fand die lina cool, eher der alexander hat manchmal zu viel gecheckt...*gg*...  ich hab die alle mal in augsburg live gesehen, die haben da ne folge gedreht,...aber schon ewig her...


----------



## Blutengel (20. März 2012)

Es wird wohl nicht zensiert,...... der TE hats wohl aus "Respekt" selbst so geschrieben, sonst wär es bei mir auch zensiert, denn ich war so böse und habs ausgeschrieben


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (20. März 2012)

Ja, die zensur kam meinerseits  ich wohn in nem kleinen dorf in niederbayern, hier war der alex auch mal, hat nen schönen audi a8 gekauft und in unserem stammbiergarten sein fazit mit paar weinen gemacht, war ganz cool


----------



## AeroX (21. März 2012)

Lina ist wohl heiß. 
Die 3 Typen mag ich auch nicht


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. März 2012)

Tja alex ist in der band eisbrecher unterwegs.
Und musste wahrscheinlich wählen fernsehn oder musik.

dasm Dmax das konzept geändert hatt past auch nicht.
Der alex machte die Sendung aus. Dann hätten die lieber ein neues konzept mit einem neuen namen machen sollen.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (21. März 2012)

War da nicht mal was mit ner band megaherz oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Zoon (21. März 2012)

Da war der vorher. Aber den Grudn warum Alex wegging könnt ihr bei DMAX selber suchen  gibts auch im Forum des Senders wenns nicht schon gelöscht wurde


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht - DMAX ist eigentlich nur dann ertragbar wenn man in geselliger Männerrunde im Keller bein paar Bier sitzt und "Hintergrundrauschen" braucht 
So wirklich nüchtern mir da was ansehen kann ich mir eigentlich nur selten (aber das ist ja mittlerweile bei 98% des TV Programmes der Fall)^^


----------



## 0815 (21. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht - DMAX ist eigentlich nur dann ertragbar wenn man in geselliger Männerrunde im Keller bein paar Bier sitzt und "Hintergrundrauschen" braucht
> So wirklich nüchtern mir da was ansehen kann ich mir eigentlich nur selten (aber das ist ja mittlerweile bei 98% des TV Programmes der Fall)^^



Naja es gab, oder gibt schon interessantes das man sich immer wieder mal anschauen kann, beispielsweise Abenteuer Survival, oder der Härte Test. 
Wenn ich nicht so verschneckt wäre, wüsste ich genau wie ich am leben bleibe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt ist der Unterschied zwischen Alt und Neu nicht so gravierend obwohl von der neuen Crew ich erst eine Sendung halbwegs bewußt gesehen hatte. Für meinen Geschmack steht das Thema selbst zusehr im Hintergrund. Mir persönlich ist auf RTL II Grip aus 2. Hand lieber mit Det Müller. Aber wie bei allen Sendungen nutzt es mit der Zeit ab


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (23. März 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> Naja es gab, oder gibt schon interessantes das man sich immer wieder mal anschauen kann, beispielsweise Abenteuer Survival, oder der Härte Test.
> Wenn ich nicht so verschneckt wäre, wüsste ich genau wie ich am leben bleibe



Wohl wahr  Auch wenn wir jetzt vom eigentlich Thema abschweifen, ich find Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis seit der ersten Folge 
 nach wie vor interessant und unterhaltsam. Auch schaue ich mir gerne die Mythbusters


----------



## Bambusbar (23. März 2012)

Ja, der Bear macht schon ne coole Sendung finde ich.
Da bleibt ich auch immer dran hängen.

Mythbusters sowieso.
Das ist wirklich interessant, finde ich


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. März 2012)

Alex musste gehn weil er zu "fernseh" kritisch war und ist.

Alex selber hat damals die figur des checkers und das drum herum entwickelt. dmax ist nur an ihn heran getreten und hat ihm freie hand gelassen, das einzige was sie ihm gesagt hatten das er keine eigenwerbung machen sollte (eisbrecher) und lina mit ins boot nehmen sollte.der rest ist so zu sagen am reisbrett stück für stück und vor allem wärend der staffeln selber entwickelt worden.

alex hat sich mit leuten aus der oberen etage (nit den cheffs selber) verworfen weil er seinem charackter nix auf zwingen lassen wollte und sich selber schon gar nicht.das lustige ist die die dafür verantwortlich sind das er gehen musste sind lange nit mehr bei dem sender. die meisten sind mit der damaligen program direktorin und dmax entwicklerin zu sixx gewechselt. 

was ich etwas "ar§chlos" finde ist das mit ihm noch weiterhin geworben wurde das er noch mit von der partie ist, obwohl die 3 klappstühle schon da sind. zitat alexx " es ist schon interessant zu sehen das mann 3 leute brauch um eine person für dieses format zu ersetzten " 
aktuell liegen bei ihm auch leider keine weiteren angebote für fernseh drehs tv, shows oder irgendwas vor , ist zwar schade aber das wird wieder hoffe ich 
leider gibts es einen rechts streit mit dem alten arbeit geber (dmax) da diese den namen und die figur "der checker" für sich beanspruchen.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (23. März 2012)

woher kennt man denn eigentlich die anderen drei? der eine war doch schon bei einer motorshow bei sport 1 oder? den etwas dickeren kenn ich gar nicht und der schleimige war doch in irgendwelchen soaps mal zu sehen (wenn ich nicht irre). Einfach einen haufen von leuten zusammenwerfen, die nicht ansatzweise den charm der "alten originalen checkers" haben, kann doch nicht funktionieren. Beispiel (wie ich finde) Two and a half men. Kann man sich zwar anschaun, aber das was die Serie ausgemacht hat (Charly) fehlt einfach und das merkt man leider auch sehr.
Ich hoffe trotzdem dass der Alex wieder zurückkommt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. März 2012)

wie schon oben geschrieben zu 99% nicht


----------



## skyw8lk3r (23. März 2012)

Alex hatte auch immer gute sprüche drauf 

Zitat
"und was ist leichter als riffelblech? Riffelblechfolie !"


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (23. März 2012)

Wie in der EDV so üblich sollte man auch hier sagen: Never change a running system


----------



## Bl0ody666 (29. März 2012)

Geschmack hin oder her.
Liebe die alten folgen mit alex.
Dad hatte noch witz und er hat noch nach freischnautze gesprochen.
Bei den drei neuen wirkt es aufgesetzt, nicht passen.
Da bleiben mir jetzt noch die ps boys auf dsf..äh...sport 1


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (30. März 2012)

Stimmt, die PS-Profis auf Sport 1 sind auch ganz unterhaltsam


----------

